# With Or Without You - LLB



## tonedr (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Great cover Dale.


----------



## tonedr (Jun 5, 2014)

Alex said:


> Great cover Dale.


thank you!


----------



## ed_lecter (Apr 25, 2020)

Sounds great, love the video production too


----------



## tonedr (Jun 5, 2014)

ed_lecter said:


> Sounds great, love the video production too


thank you!


----------

